# This is my car! SEAT Leon Top Sport 2003



## AutoEmocion (May 9, 2008)

Hello Guys, I haven' t post new pics for a while.
I took some of them last nite.
Enjoy!









































































Unitronic Remap
Sport Suspension
Ace 18"x8" Wheels
Still on, the idea is leave it Stock and sell it.

Grettings from Mexico!










_Modified by AutoEmocion at 10:56 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## AutoEmocion (May 9, 2008)

Any comments?


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (AutoEmocion)*

Sic! I love it!


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: This is my car! SEAT Leon Top Sport 2003 (AutoEmocion)*

awesome ride. You need a good polishing though.....


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: This is my car! SEAT Leon Top Sport 2003 (audiqtr)*

Car is sick, but the mirros would look way better in black. Just my opinion though. Wish they had them in the United States. When we go Mexico to visit, I drool


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

i fukking want a leon bad. car looks good


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (austyg243)*

good stance, I like the wheel choice.


----------



## AutoEmocion (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments!
I wish could take my car to the US, WaterFest would be great!


----------



## dhruv (May 8, 2009)

*Re: This is my car! SEAT Leon Top Sport 2003 (AutoEmocion)*

Wow it is realy nice and any one would like to drive it.One of the beutiful car i would say


----------



## hispeeddubbin327 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: This is my car! SEAT Leon Top Sport 2003 (dhruv)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish they had these in the states


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

good looking car, love the shape and stance.


----------

